# It was a long day, but.......



## mattrud (May 6, 2011)

Someone brought me this


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 6, 2011)

Thats it? Dick.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 6, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Thats it? Dick.


 
+1. That's f'd up.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 6, 2011)

Muhahahahahahaha


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2011)

Cue the bass beat!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 6, 2011)

Mysterious Matt


----------



## ecchef (May 6, 2011)

:woot:A Kramer knife pouch!? Excellent score!!! :woot:


----------



## mattrud (May 6, 2011)




----------



## chazmtb (May 6, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## Jim (May 6, 2011)

> someone brought me this!


 
wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!:jumping3:


----------



## Dillard (May 6, 2011)

Is that the chevron gyuto from the auction a few months back?


----------



## EdipisReks (May 6, 2011)

pretty nifty looking knife!


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 6, 2011)

One of the best looking Kramer's I have seen. Love the wood, chevron damascus looks great, heiji handle too...and a saya! Well done sir.


----------



## mattrud (May 6, 2011)

Dillard said:


> Is that the chevron gyuto from the auction a few months back?


 
nope custom order.


----------



## MadMel (May 6, 2011)

omg... knife porn...


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 6, 2011)

mattrud said:


> nope custom order.


 
Looking good.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (May 6, 2011)

Dang. Very nice!


----------



## Andrew H (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful knife, congratulations


----------



## riverie (May 6, 2011)

congratz . how long did Bob put you on the waiting list for ?


----------



## mano (May 6, 2011)

Magnificent knife


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful knife. Enjoy!


----------



## mattrud (May 6, 2011)

I have been on the wait list for around 2.5 years at least. I will get you guys more info latter.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 6, 2011)

Matt's boss was heard saying, "How much are we paying this guy?" :happy2:


----------



## Customfan (May 6, 2011)

Ohhhh... my god!! I am turning a deep shade of green this very moment.....


----------



## riverie (May 6, 2011)

i really love this kind of thread. Makes me feel less guilty on my knives' spending money


----------



## Salty dog (May 6, 2011)

No fair. The blankety, blank, blank, wouldn't make me the chevron.


----------



## mattrud (May 6, 2011)

I was not sure if he would do chevron because of what you had previously said. But he did. And it is amazing. Do not worry it will be with me at ECG.


----------



## Rottman (May 6, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> No fair. The blankety, blank, blank, wouldn't make me the chevron.



Somehow I was expecting a post from you about this.


----------



## RRLOVER (May 6, 2011)

That is Bad A$$........That must have been a "very custom" because it does not even look like a Kramer.


----------



## wenus2 (May 6, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> That is Bad A$$........That must have been a "very custom" because it does not even look like a Kramer.


 
That's exactly what I was thinking. The typical Kramer profile doesn't do it for me, but this..... this looks sweet.


----------



## Potato42 (May 6, 2011)

Sick. So are you going to sell it on ebay for 5x it's price?:razz:


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 6, 2011)

mattrud said:


> I was not sure if he would do chevron because of what you had previously said. But he did. And it is amazing. Do not worry it will be with me at ECG.


 
Haha, just make sure it leaves ECG with you!

It is Kramer's like this one that make me want a Kramer. One of, if not the nicest I have seen. Again, well done. Did you ask him to make any changes to the profile? Width at heel looks a little shorter than usual. Length?


----------



## chazmtb (May 6, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> Haha, just make sure it leaves ECG with you!
> 
> It is Kramer's like this one that make me want a Kramer. One of, if not the nicest I have seen. Again, well done. Did you ask him to make any changes to the profile? Width at heel looks a little shorter than usual. Length?


 

You are right. Looks kind of like a traditional japanese gyuto profile, kinda like a Shigefusa. And the saya looks like Marko quality. M have you been moonlighting?


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 6, 2011)

Do you get a new Kramer every month?... How many you got now 4??


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 7, 2011)

What no WIP pics?


JK. Nice Kramer you got there.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 7, 2011)

chazmtb said:


> You are right. Looks kind of like a traditional japanese gyuto profile, kinda like a Shigefusa. And the saya looks like Marko quality. M have you been moonlighting?


 
Nope, it ain't mine saya, but it looks good. I guess it's from Bob himself. Congrats, Matt-

PS: I do need to start working on Jason's Kramer saya. Got to squeeze it in-between my regular custom work or might have to moonlight.


----------



## mattrud (May 7, 2011)

Hey guys.

I know I promised more info tonight but words can not express the service I had tonight. I am still at the restaurant and it is almost 4am. But I promise I will give you more soon. I have yet to get to use the knife. I am going to sharpen it this weekend and bring it to work Monday to put through the paces. I will give you the entire story tomorrow but the entire process with Bob was great. The knife is stunning! I am still speechless over it. More tomorrow I promise.


----------



## mattrud (May 7, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> Do you get a new Kramer every month?... How many you got now 4??


 
My first and likely only! But I am still waiting on Burke, Pierre, and Devin O my!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 7, 2011)

mattrud said:


> My first and likely only! But I am still waiting on Burke, Pierre, and Devin O my!


 
What??
Are you getting them all?
I HATE YOU - hehhehhe.

Congrats


----------



## jaybett (May 7, 2011)

Very Cool

Jay


----------



## rockbox (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful knife. One of the best looking Kramer's I've seen.


----------



## stereo.pete (May 7, 2011)

I have to agree with several of the posts above. That is the best Kramer knife profile I have seen and the first that I've actually been impressed with. Congratulations on that absolutely stunning knife.


----------



## Salty dog (May 7, 2011)

Let me guess.......

Height at heel....50mm
Edge length...240
Weight......243g


----------



## UglyJoe (May 7, 2011)

Yeah, it's basically Salty's profile. Surprised that Kramer made the Chevron for you after refusing it for Scott. I don't know about you guys, but Kramers have never done it for me. I don't like the planes of the handle especially at the ferrule, I HATE the emoto, and although the profile on this one is better, it stills seems a little inelegant to me. I'd take a Burke, Carter, Devin, Shigefusa, etc,. etc., over a Kramer any day.

Oh, um, sorry, I'm kinda raining on the OP's parade. Just different strokes for different folks. This is probably the best Kramer I've seen, and I'd love to have it... EBAY!


----------



## mattrud (May 7, 2011)

I certainly understand where scott is coming from and I can not speak on others experiences with Mr. Kramer. I can only speak on mine. So this is my post on my dealings with him. So I got on the waitlist a while ago during one of the periods that he was accepting orders. Name came up and his assistant Arielle sent me an e-mail as well as a phone call about my order. I had mentioned that I was concerned about the blade shape because I was accustomed to using blades with a flatter profile. Bob asked me to give him the dimensions, measurements, and a blue print of what I would like. Just to note both Bob and Arielle were amazingly personable, friendly, not to mention fast and more than accommodating during the entire process. I spoke with both of them multiple times by both phone and e-mail and it was a pleasure every single time. I stressed that I really just wanted a Kramer knife and for him to really use his judgment and that it not need to be tailor to my specifics. I gave them some basic measurements and had sketched the knife after my 240mm shigefusa. I mentioned I liked a really thin tip and did a lot of fine tip work when I cut. I said if it was possible to get the chevron than I would love to get that and if not than another pattern would be great as well. Arielle sent me a bunch of pictures of wood for the handle. Bob made the knife but felt the first one was not perfect. We did not go into the details of why but Bob made a second knife so the delivery date was pushed back a couple weeks. This was no issue to me and did not mind at all but Bob was extremely apologetic about it, but I did not mind at all. It happened to be that Bob was coming to NYC with his wife Leanne (just like Bob one of the nicest people I have met). So he brought the knife with him to the restaurant and latter came back for dinner. I will get to the knife in my next post but this was one of the best experiences I have had. I have actually had a great experience with almost every maker I have dealt with. I spent an hour talking about knives and random things with Bill Burke, can not tell you how many e-mails I swapped with Michael Rader, Gil Cote, Pierre, Devin. All of these guys my experiences have been great with. I certainly do not want to cause controversy or start anything I am just speaking on my experience and Bob to me is one of the nicest and most genuine people I have met.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 7, 2011)

Congrats 

It is the best Kramer ever made!
Ive not put my name on the list, but will do now!

I have the same experience as you with the makers. However I live in Norway, so I do it by mail. Bill, Devin and Pierre have all been a pleasure to work with. So is Dave and Marko. The only thing with me is that everyone that is doing business with me is hit by Murphys law 


Anyway: I really love your Kramer. We got the same taste! I cant wait to see the other knives you are getting. Can I guess?

Devin: Bubblewrap AEB-L 
Burke: Sanmai 52100 and 416 
Pierre: I dont think you gonna go CPM 154, Im guessing 1084 and 15N20
Rader: Are you getting one here to?? Hmmm W2?

Gil Cote was new to me, but this website came up: http://www.coteknives.com/handcrafted-fillet-knives-for-sale.html
And the fillets are just awesome, and cheap as hell. To bad I dont have funds before next year


----------



## Salty dog (May 7, 2011)

mattrud said:


> I certainly understand where scott is coming from and I can not speak on others experiences with Mr. Kramer. I can only speak on mine. So this is my post on my dealings with him. So I got on the waitlist a while ago during one of the periods that he was accepting orders. Name came up and his assistant Arielle sent me an e-mail as well as a phone call about my order. I had mentioned that I was concerned about the blade shape because I was accustomed to using blades with a flatter profile. Bob asked me to give him the dimensions, measurements, and a blue print of what I would like. Just to note both Bob and Arielle were amazingly personable, friendly, not to mention fast and more than accommodating during the entire process. I spoke with both of them multiple times by both phone and e-mail and it was a pleasure every single time. I stressed that I really just wanted a Kramer knife and for him to really use his judgment and that it not need to be tailor to my specifics. I gave them some basic measurements and had sketched the knife after my 240mm shigefusa. I mentioned I liked a really thin tip and did a lot of fine tip work when I cut. I said if it was possible to get the chevron than I would love to get that and if not than another pattern would be great as well. Arielle sent me a bunch of pictures of wood for the handle. Bob made the knife but felt the first one was not perfect. We did not go into the details of why but Bob made a second knife so the delivery date was pushed back a couple weeks. This was no issue to me and did not mind at all but Bob was extremely apologetic about it, but I did not mind at all. It happened to be that Bob was coming to NYC with his wife Leanne (just like Bob one of the nicest people I have met). So he brought the knife with him to the restaurant and latter came back for dinner. I will get to the knife in my next post but this was one of the best experiences I have had. I have actually had a great experience with almost every maker I have dealt with. I spent an hour talking about knives and random things with Bill Burke, can not tell you how many e-mails I swapped with Michael Rader, Gil Cote, Pierre, Devin. All of these guys my experiences have been great with. I certainly do not want to cause controversy or start anything I am just speaking on my experience and Bob to me is one of the nicest and most genuine people I have met.


 
Not even close to controversy. In my dealings with Bob he was nice enough and by all accounts that has been everyone's impression. My big problem is that I didn't get the knife I waited three years for. 

I don't want to bring up the past. I just had to note my envy.

You scored a great knife.


----------



## mattrud (May 7, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Congrats
> 
> It is the best Kramer ever made!
> Ive not put my name on the list, but will do now!
> ...



Gil- I have a 7 inch filet knife
devin- he is a busy man and not sure when my order will be, but I have not picked any damascus style just requested a blade shape. (suji) we also did not decide on aeb-l or carbon (wink wink hoss)
Pierre- 7 inch boning knife- european style cpms35v 
burke- yep
Rader- I have an 8 inch chef knife in 1086


----------



## mattrud (May 7, 2011)

Stats-
Chevron damascus made of I believe 52100, 15n20, 1080 and 01
Handle- D-shape meiji handle made of Box Elder (this was an upgrade option) the base wood is cocobolo but you can choose from a variety of other woods. Arielle sent me multiple pictures till we found the right one.
I am not sure the wood he uses for the saya but it is dyed black
The pin is made of Mammoth Ivory
Weight- 244g
Height at spine- 54mm
Cutting edge- 247mm
Bob said the hardness was 61-62 rc

I do not have a caliper so I cannot give you the measurements from the spine. I would guess a little thinner than 3mm at the heel, but boy does this knife taper. The edge from heal to tip is extremely thin and the tip it self tapers to a ridiculously thin state. 

The knife is very similar to my shigefusa in shape, slightly longer in length and a hair shorter in height. The shigefusa weighs in at 226g, but feel like the heavier knife. The Kramer has less steel and feels very nimble in the hand. I was actually quite surprised it weighed as much as it did. The balance point is exactly where the choil and machi meet. The look similar but are very different knives and I won&#8217;t be able to say more on the Kramer in that respects till I sharpen it up and get it back to work. 

Bob brought me the knife in a nice carrying case that was pictured in my first post. I was basically speechless once I opened it up and looked at the knife. As far as initial impressions go, any expectation I had was passed. The knife is stunning and there is nothing I could even say would be an imperfection. Bob did mention that he was still trying to figure out the best way to make sheaths and pins. I showed him some of the sheaths I had. His fits very snuggly and there is not need for the pin. The pin fits a little but loose but that is about it.


----------



## Salty dog (May 7, 2011)

It's not often a knife maker gets to experience a customers initial reaction. He must have enjoyed that.


----------



## chazmtb (May 7, 2011)

Congratulations.

I knew that the shape was similar to Shigefusa. Wow. I think the best knife I have ever seen.


----------



## Salty dog (May 7, 2011)

*"Bob did mention that he was still trying to figure out the best way to make sheaths and pins. I showed him some of the sheaths I had. His fits very snuggly and there is not need for the pin. The pin fits a little but loose but that is about it." *

If he's talking ebony there is a trick to it......Marko?


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 7, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> *"Bob did mention that he was still trying to figure out the best way to make sheaths and pins. I showed him some of the sheaths I had. His fits very snuggly and there is not need for the pin. The pin fits a little but loose but that is about it." *
> 
> If he's talking ebony there is a trick to it......Marko?


 
Not sure what the problem is. If the pin is too loose in a pin hole, you can apply a little bit of shellac in the hole and that will seal it a bit improving a fit. 

I can't tell if this is ebony or stained wood. Matt, is the saya heavy?

M


----------



## mattrud (May 8, 2011)

The saya is on the heavy side, and he said it was dyed black. I actually would not completely say the pin is loose, as long as you firmly push it in it is very stable.

Sharpened the knife today. Probably the most nervous/cautious i have ever been sharpening a knife, sharpens very easily and nicely.


----------



## Lefty (May 8, 2011)

I'm late to comment, but congrats on the new knife! It's a beauty!
I'd love to see it next to another gyuto for profile comparison.
By the way, I love the sharpening comment! It proves we never get over the excitement of FINALLY getting one of favourite's knives.


----------



## mattrud (May 8, 2011)

Lefty said:


> I'm late to comment, but congrats on the new knife! It's a beauty!
> I'd love to see it next to another gyuto for profile comparison.
> By the way, I love the sharpening comment! It proves we never get over the excitement of FINALLY getting one of favourite's knives.


 The first co-worker I showed it to right after getting it from Bob noted that I was slightly shaking when opening it. I was that excited. I will take more pics tomorrow next to some other blades. The shig is at work so i can not take pictures next to that yet.


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 8, 2011)

:headbonk:


mattrud said:


> Gil- I have a 7 inch filet knife
> devin- he is a busy man and not sure when my order will be, but I have not picked any damascus style just requested a blade shape. (suji) we also did not decide on aeb-l or carbon (wink wink hoss)
> Pierre- 7 inch boning knife- european style cpms35v
> burke- yep
> Rader- I have an 8 inch chef knife in 1086


 





So close now... Only a few more days oke1:


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 8, 2011)

Sheep horn handle, mokume bolster, core: 52100 sides: 416, suji 330 (wild guess)


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 8, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> Sheep horn handle, mokume bolster, core: 52100 sides: 416, suji 330 (wild guess)


 
Nope 270 Gyuto.


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 8, 2011)

But you got a 270 Guyto all ready?

How is this different?


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2011)

Matt,
When you have time can you snap a couple more photos?


----------



## mattrud (May 8, 2011)

I will take some more pics today, as well as ones comparing the blade profile with other knives. camera is charging.


----------



## Jim (May 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## mattrud (May 8, 2011)




----------



## mattrud (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Lefty (May 8, 2011)

Very nice Matt!
Pardon my ignorance, but who made the second knife in the last pic?


----------



## chazmtb (May 8, 2011)

That would be a Murray Carter.


----------



## Lefty (May 8, 2011)

Why does it look like something completely different to me? That's what was confusing me...the handle points differently than I remember...
Maybe I'm just losing it!


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 8, 2011)

hows its feel on the board?


----------



## mattrud (May 8, 2011)

Yep the knife is a carter ip pro in white steel, dessert ironwood handle


----------



## Lefty (May 8, 2011)

Wow! I always thought Murray's pro handles pointed up a touch at the butt. 
Thanks guys.
How do the three compare performance and comfortwise?


----------



## mattrud (May 8, 2011)

Have not used the kramer yet.... I know I know....

those three knives are probably the most flawless knives I have owned, as well as the shigefusa. All of them are extremely different though.

The carter is a bit beefier than the others, but tapers nicely. 
I was just using the Rader at work and it is a fun knife. The handle is beautiful but a bit small for my hand. Great edge retention, and pretty thin. Also very little reactivity during use compared to my other carbon knives.


----------



## Lefty (May 9, 2011)

Ok...this Carter is baffling me.
It's beefier than the Kramer? My eyes must be playing tricks on me!
Either way, they all look incredible!


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 31, 2011)

This thing is ridiculously thin at the tip. And really, really gorgeous in person. And I even saw some patina, so it looks like Matt HAS been using, and just not saying anything!


----------



## mattrud (May 31, 2011)

Wow calling me out?!?!?!?! Yes I have been using it a bit, but not enough to write a review. It is still my baby!


----------



## oivind_dahle (May 31, 2011)

Matt - you got alot of reviews to do 

I need to read them all


----------



## mattrud (May 31, 2011)

Hey and all of my knives have patina, no drawer queens in my kitchen!


----------



## Potato42 (May 31, 2011)

:happy2: c'mon Matt oke1:

That is one seriously fine knife. What do you keep it in? I think you need some kinda Niloc sheath for it:thumbsup:


----------



## mattrud (May 31, 2011)

Bob made a black dyed wood sheath for it! plus the knife bag it comes in is awesome!


----------



## Potato42 (May 31, 2011)

mattrud said:


> Hey and all of my knives have patina, no drawer queens in my kitchen!


 
Matt is so hardcore, even his stainless knives have patina!:wink:


----------



## mattrud (May 31, 2011)

I actually have almost not stainless knives at this point. I think the only one is my dt-itk and masamoto vg10. And those do not have patina.:razz:


----------



## sudsy9977 (May 31, 2011)

mattrud said:


> Bob made a black dyed wood sheath for it! plus the knife bag it comes in is awesome!


 


what kind of bag did it come in?....ryan


----------



## mattrud (May 31, 2011)

check out the first picture, it is that black bag


----------



## AnxiousCowboy (Jun 4, 2011)

I gotta check out you krammer and devin kknives!


----------

